# Notificador de mensajes del foro



## lubeck (Nov 14, 2009)

Aprovecho que abro mi primer tema y quisiera hacerlo aportando algo...
Hace unos dias me di a la tarea de crear un simple programa que me notificara los correos del foro, estilo messenger... espero les sea de utilidad como lo ha sido para mi...
Siendo la primer version puede ser correjida o aumentada segun sus sugerencias...
Se acepta cualquier comentario... lo hago en verdad con buena intencion, si caigo en algun error favor hacermelo ver....

OS windows XP...
Gracias....


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Nov 14, 2009)

Esta muy bueno el programa, sería bueno que así también se creara una sala de charla y que tenga actualizaciones mas adelante ,ya lo prove funciona muy bien para instalarlo es necesario descargar ambas partes y descomprimirlas en una misma carpeta , me gustaria que dejaras un tutorial o algo parecido ,gracias por su aporte a la comunidad.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 14, 2009)

Agradezco tu comentario oliver
En realidad el programa lee el correo que envia el programa del foro y ejecuta el explorador con las webs del foro , es muy independiente al foro por lo que yo no podria modificar la base de datos del foro para crear un tema, y no se me ocurre como hacer un tutorial, pero comenzare a hacerlo....
gracias por tu participacion en mi primer tema....
saludos...


----------



## saiwor (Nov 14, 2009)

hola "lubeck"
Al momento de instalar... mi antivirus lo detecto.. como virus,,, no m, deja instalar.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 14, 2009)

Hola Saiwor
Yo creo que lo detecta como virus porque es un programa residente, lo que es similar al comportamiento de un virus, no se como le podrias decir a tu antivirus que no lo es...
espero sea esa la razon...
saludos


----------



## saiwor (Nov 14, 2009)

Entendido lo bloqueare al antivirus...

Saludos...


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2009)

Subo la version 1.1

para quienes ya lo instalaron...

primero hay que desinstalar la version anterior....
ir a... 
 panel de control
 Agregar o quitar programas
 buscar el fe notificado y pulsar el boton quitar...
 e instalarlo de nuevo... 

Para quienes gusten probar la nueva version... 
 no olviden tener a la mano los datos de su correo electronico donde les llega la mensajeria del foro...

1.-Servidor pop3: ejemp: pop.prodigy.net.mx
2.-Usuario           ejemp:lubeck_mexico
3.-Contraseña     ejemp:******

Estos datos se los proporciona su proveedor del servicio de internet y se pone en el outlook... o se podria tomar de ahi, en el apartado de cuentas de correo... si no se cuentan con ese servicio... el programa no notificara los mensajes....

Saludos...


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 16, 2009)

Interesante lubeck, muy interesante..

De hecho ya había pensado en algo así, que el foro lo tuviera, pues es algo tedioso estar verificando los nuevos mensajes en la bandeja de entrada o en su defecto estar actualizando la pagina para ver si hay algo nuevo.

Jajaja.. sabes mucho de esto, es extraño que no supieras como abrir un tema..jajaja.. Muy bueno..

Ami también me apareció como un virus, no debería ser así sino hasta que lo deba instalar, pero me lo prohibió desde que estaba descargando el archivo. Significa si debe tener algun virus por ahí. Te explico, haber si no la riego, mientras está comprimido el archivo, es posible que se pueda transferir y descargar, luego cuando lo instalas ahí debe poner la advertencia.

De hecho, no puedes envíar ningun programa por la red debido a qeu se puede considerar como un virus. Pero una vez comprimido, si permite el envío, lo que evitaría fuera reconocido como virus.  Y Hasta que indiques que lo busque , es posible que lo detecte.

Bla, bla, bla.. Ya no se si me estoy explicando.

Lo que si serí bueno, es que los administradores del foro, lo revisen, lo ajusten, así como propones al inicio del post, para adaptarlo y que cada vez que tengas un nuevo mensaje en tus suscripciones, salga una banderita que te avise, aún estando desconectado del Messenger, hotmail o correo electrónico que usen.

Click..


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2009)

gracias... por la info....
mi antivirus no me ha avisado nada... pero como sabes todos los dias sale uno nuevo, con respecto a lo de los administradores me parece lo mas correcto, la verdad no se me ocurrio, pero si seria genial que lo incluyeran a mi me funciona de maravilla, no se si pasandoles el codigo fuente podrian hacerle las modificaciones que requiera o no se lo que sea....
o la idea en si nada mas...

estuve pensando... mira lo que pasa es que se un poco de todo... digamos se hacer un virus, nunca he hecho ninguno maligno, porque para mi no es nada etico... y es un tema para los ignorantes de la informatica... pero no se como detectarlos.... o el caso de como crear un tema ... no lo sabia... pero ya casi hago mi servidor de foro... lo que quiero decir es que lo que se me hace mas correcto es dejar la idea y sugerir a quien vea este foro que *tome sus debidas precauciones y de preferencia no lo descargen*....
que por tratar de  hacer un bien hago el mal....

Saludos...

p.d. si alguien es trucho para eso de los virus aqui les dejo este reto... tiene o no tiene...  tomando en cuenta que es un programa residente...


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 16, 2009)

El trabajo que has desarrollado sin duda tiene un merito grandisimo.

Enhorabuena y gracias por el aporte, aprobecho para felicitarte!!

Sin duda hay más de uno que pensó algo muy parecido a lo que has elaborado, por lo menos ami, se me ocurren las cosas pero no tengo tanta habilidad para aterrizarlas, me refiero a que no se me da la programación ni las formulas ni casi nada de eso, soy tan intuitivo que cometo errores, pero así aprendo.

Las ideas estan aquí, falta que alguien las desarrolle, como tu!! (pero que nadie exija)  verdad?

Click..


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Nov 16, 2009)

lubeck gracias por la actualización lo voy a probar y gracias por su aporte felicitaciones.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2009)

> (pero que nadie exija)  verdad?


totalmente de acuerdo....
todo hemos de estar en la misma situacion, para mi es una frustracion que desde casi dos años he querido hacer un Router CNC, y estoy detenido por la parte electronica y la mecanica, la parte electronica ya casi la soluciono gracias a ustedes, y despues la parte mecanica que no tengo idea quien me pudiera apoyar... y despues biene lo de la plata....  cuantos no estamos en esa situacion de saber algo pero nos faltan otras cosas....
.........................................



*Oliver*
*Parece que descargaste la nueva version.....*
Oye... *le detecte un problema*....
no borra los mensajes del correo, los sigue dejando, cai en la trampa de un DLL medio complicada....
Ya lo corregi lo puse en el mismo post #7...  se tiene que seguir la misma operacion de desinstalarlo y volverlo a instalar....
upss ...  saludos


----------



## Marigel (Nov 16, 2009)

hola
descargue el programa y yo no tuve ningun problema, mi antivirus es el kaspersky, ¿que no se supone que si tuviera un virus marcaria su nombre y lo trataria de eliminar?, yo supongo no?

lubeck me gusto el programa esta muy bien felicidades

saludos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2009)

Gracias por tu comentario marigel....
Saludos...

Pues ya hice un analisis exaustivo con panda y mcaffe y nada no tengo virus.... me falta kaspersky y algun otro...
Oliver despues de instalado haz echo un analisis con tu antivirus y te aparece algun virus???
Gracias por la ayuda de antemano.... saludos...


----------



## Marigel (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi... lubeck...
oye no se ejecuta el programa al iniciar windows ....
como le hago?...
Saludos...


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2009)

hola marigel....
mira dale un click derecho al icono y te aparece un menu.... da click en configuracion....
y selecciona la casilla de iniciar con windows... guardar y salir y es todo... al reiniciar debe ejecutarse....
saludos...



Aprovecho para decirles a quienes ya lo instalaron y tienen la inquietud del virus... que ya hice tambien la prueba con kasperskay en mi pc y tampoco me detecta nada... creo que *pueden dormir tranquilos y yo tambien*.... estoy un 90% seguro que si lo detecta como virus al descargar es porque es un programa residente....
el 10% restante es porque nunca me fio de ningun antivrus, ya sea panda, mcafee o kaspersky... todos son vulnerables...


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 17, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> no se si pasandoles el *codigo fuente* podrian hacerle las modificaciones que requiera o no se lo que sea....
> o la idea en si nada mas...


Antes de postear el código fuente en un foro público, ponele una licencia, GPL o la que gustes.
De última después le cambias la licencia por otra que te guste mas.
A mí me interesa ver el código fuente mas que tener el programa instalado. Creo conocer a otros 8 que seguramente les va a interesar solo el código.

A los que dieron la alerta de virus, seria bueno que posteen que virus era. Y no me salgan que no se acuerdan porque el Antivirus guarda un log de esas amenazas.


----------



## electrodan (Nov 17, 2009)

Una vez que le pones la GPL, no se la podés sacar. Detalle.  Pero podés sacar otra versión, y no necesariamente sacarla como GPL.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola Nilfred....
Entre en el link de los otros 8.... y vi como titulo de programadores C.... en trelidad fue una aplicacion que hice en un par de horas y por supuesto en VB6.0.... para no batallar en realidad no es un codigo muy complejo y creo valdria mas por la idea que por el codigo....  en cuanto a lo de la licencia no me interesa mucho.... si alguien cree sacar provecho monetario de el, nada mas que se acuerde de mi y le posteo mi cuenta bancaria para que pueda dormir tranquilo (de paso como mi estimado fogonazo abro mi cuenta en las islas caiman para el donativo)....
Dejame juntarlo todo y con gusto lo subo.... si creen que les pudiera servir...
(si realmente me aconsejan lo de la licencia pues lo hago... nada mas me dicen como.... porque no se me da eso de lo legal...)
me voy a seguir trabajando....
Saludos...


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:


> ...
> A los que dieron la alerta de virus, seria bueno que posteen que virus era. Y no me salgan que no se acuerdan porque el Antivirus guarda un log de esas amenazas.


Bueno, quise usar el corelcaptureX3 para "capturar" el cuadro de advertencia pero se desactiva éste último cuando se activa el corelcapture.

Así que transcribo lo que aparece en el >>

Primero sale una ventana de Microsoft interner Explores y dice:
"No puede descargar fe notificador [1][1].part1.rar de www.forosdeelectronica.com
Se ha restablecido la conexión con el servidor."
- - - - - - - - -
Luego casi de inmediato aparece la advertencia de *ESET NOD32*:
*Object*:
http:// www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment...
*Threats*:
Probably unknown NewHeur_PE virus
*Information*:
Connection terminated.
- - - - - - - - - -
Por lo tanto, no permite descargar nada.

Nota: Los otros adjuntos que posteo lubeck (post No. 7), si se pudieron abrir y no hubo advertencia de ningún tipo. A que se debe? No sé!!  Pero... al escanerlos con el antivirus, dice que los 15 archivos de la primer carpeta están dañados y que no los pudo abrir. Que tal!! :cejas alzandose:

Click..


----------



## lubeck (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola cronos
lei un articulo el siguiente...
http://www.forospyware.com/t47183.html
y supuestamente ese antivirus detecta un posible nuevo virus pero no es seguro que lo sea... asi que este programa como ya lo mencione tiene caracteristicas de virus pero no lo es, asi que quedo mas tranquilo...
caracteristicas principales similares de este programa contra un virus (maligno o benigno)
-Residente.
-Modificacion de los registros de windows
-Acceso a internet.
-El uso de APIS y DLLS
Entre otros que se me van...
Saludos...


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok.

Mmm. edite una nota en el post #20, supongo que al mismo tiempo en que publicabas el tuyo.

Lo has visto??

Click..


----------



## lubeck (Nov 17, 2009)

No, no la habia visto... ya vez que si funciona mi programa ....jajajaja, ya me habia notificado del mensaje antes que tu modificaras el tuyo.....
pero  bueno... mi posible respuesta..
es que lo subi dos veces porque me di cuenta del que el primero estaba mal y estuvo fuera de disponibilidad por un lapso de tiempo...
puede ser ¿no? 
Saludos...

p.d. no defiendo mi programa... sino que quiero estar tranquilo de que no le hago daño a nadie con un virus...


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 17, 2009)

No problem!

Al tratar de abrirlo con 7zip, decía que los archivos estan dañados, pero con el winzip si los pude abrir.  travez las cejas alzadas:

Cual de los tres archivos es el bueno, parece que contienen lo mismo al descomprimirlo!

Click..


----------



## lubeck (Nov 17, 2009)

Los tres es uno solo... es decir como no se puede subir al foro mas de 1000bytes y zip original mide 1500bytes entonces el winzip lo parte en 3 de 750aprox...
al descomprimirlo se supone que lo vuelve a juntar. pero los tres tienen que estar en el mismo directorio....


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 17, 2009)

Charros..!

Lo que pasa esque, al descomprimir uno lo dejo ahí, eso esta bien. Luego al intentar descomprimir el otro me pide actualizar archivos, y le di que sí a todos, no supe cuales eran.
En total hay 28 archivos y uno de ellos esta comprimido con el nombre notificador, supongo que lo debo descomprimir todo.

Uy.. no es cierto, son 16 archivos y uno comprimido de nombre notificador.. Chale! 

Lo abrí pero son los mismos 14 archivos. :las cejillas^:

Click..


----------



## lubeck (Nov 17, 2009)

Algo anda mal... con el winzip.. yo creo...
tienes el winrar...
haz lo siguiente...
baja los tres archivo en una sola carpeta...
*edito*:abre el explorador de archivo y busca la carpeta donde stan los archivos( parte1, parte2,parte3)....
selecciona con el *boton derecho* el parte1...
y te sale un menu...
seleccionas el que dice extraer ficheros aqui...
y listo...
tienen que aparecer 3 archivos:
Un empaquetado de nombre notificado
uno nombrado setup
y otro setup.lst.
Saludos


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok. Tengo que cerrar sesión y luego te informo. Cerrar para instalar!


He regresado, se instalo pero como no se me dan esta cuestiones, no encuentro por ningún lado el servidor, es decir esos datos que son importantes, así que ni hablar.. hno:

Click..


----------



## lubeck (Nov 18, 2009)

> He regresado, se instalo pero como no se me dan esta cuestiones, no encuentro por ningún lado el servidor, es decir esos datos que son importantes, así que ni hablar.


Veamos si  tienes esos datos....

Click en el boton *Inicio* de la barra de tareas
ve al *panel de control* de window...
selecciona el *icono de correo*
selecciona el boton de *cuentas de correo electronico*
aparece una ventana y selecciona la opcion de *ver o cambiar cuentas de correo electronico existente*s... y click en *siguiente*...
si te aparece una lista con una o varias cuentas de tipo pop/smtp.... vamos bien...
selecciona* la cuenta de donde recibes la mensajeria de foros de electronica*...
y selecciona el boton  *cambiar*.. te aparecera la ventana que anexo...
lo que debes recordar es la contraseña o pedir a tu proveedor del servcio que te la diga ... y ya estuvo....
procura apuntarlos tal y como los muestra incluyendo mayusculas y minusculas
click en el boton *Cancelar* de la ventana.

click con el *boton derecho* en el* icono del Notificador* si ya lo tienes ejecutado en la barra de tareas
y te aparece un menu le das click en *configuracion*... pones los datos y seleccionas *guardar y salir.*.. y listo... eso es todo...
debe funcionar...
Saludos...

P.D. en la siguiente version y creo definitiva... tratare  que este proceso sea automatico... a ver si puedo....
Saludos....


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 18, 2009)

CRONOS1970 dijo:


> *Threats*:
> Probably unknown NewHeur_PE virus


Amenaza desconocida, probablemente un nuevo virus detectado heurísticamente.

Es mas o menos traducido lo que dice el NOD32. Lo encontrás logueado en Registros - Registros de amenazas.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 18, 2009)

Hola lubeck,

Agradezco tu disposición para programar tan útil herramienta.

Pero te confieso, soy muy cauteloso, y no voy soltando datos importantes a un programa del cual desconozco su funcionamiento. Por lo que te propongo liberar el código fuente (claro, con la licencia que más te guste), lo verificamos, y de paso, lo mejoramos entre todos.

Saludos.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:


> Amenaza desconocida, probablemente un nuevo virus detectado heurísticamente.
> 
> Es mas o menos traducido lo que dice el NOD32. Lo encontrás logueado en Registros - Registros de amenazas.


 
Sí. así es, aqui pego lo que saque del logfile del NOD:
*Fecha:*17/11/2009 09:23:30 p.m.
*Scaner:*HTTP filter
*Object:*archive
*Name:*Ver el archivo adjunto 25554
*Threat:*probably unknown NewHeur_PE virus
*Action:*connection terminated
*User:*C**A-0D3****0C1\personal
*Information:*Threat was detected upon access to web by the application: C:\Archivos de programa\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE.

*Lubeck, *Muy útil tu información del post #29, hice lo que indicas y la ventana está vacía, 





> si te aparece una lista con una o varias cuentas de tipo pop/smtp.... vamos bien...


, así que no vamos bien. JAjajaja....
No hay problema, algun día la encontrare, gracias de antemano, un saludo y un abrazo!

Click..


----------



## lubeck (Nov 18, 2009)

Anexo subo el codigo fuente para analizarlo y ver si pudieramos entre todos aportar un poquito y obtener una herramienta que nos facilite el que podamos aprender un poco cada dia....
La version fue echa VB6.0 programada para foros de electronica....
Saludos...


----------



## LM380 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hola. Entiendo que Lubeck es el programador de la aplicación.
Ya que él mismo lo ha diseñado para determinado propósito; entonces no veo motivo para preocuparse de que un antivirus informe dicho programa como amenaza.
Actualmente Nod32 (entre otros) tiene una heurística tendiente a desconfiar de casi todo. Incluso código de virus que encuentra escritos en páginas webs, es suficiente para que lanze alertas cuando un texto simplemente no hace nada.

Con la guerra de las empresas, cada vez se preocupan más por no dar falsos negativos y se olvidan de los falsos positivos que pueden llegar a ser más molestos al eliminar archivos legales.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 18, 2009)

Saludos LM380
Confirmas mi teoria sobre el nod32... supuse que una simple gripa lo traduce como influenza.....
Hace mucho deje de usar ese antivirus, porque dejaba pasar todo lo malo y lo bueno lo bloqueaba... al parecer no ha cambiado mucho...
No habia lo habia mencionado porque eran simples suposiciones mias....
Yo recomiendo como antivirus kaspersky o mcAfee tambien es solo mi opinion.... cual es mejor y cual peor... no se....

Por otro lado le acabo de encontrar un error al codigo del programa.... cuando se reciben correos privados aparece un error....
porque tiene diferente formato que el de los temas....
Trabajando en ello...
Saludos


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 18, 2009)

lubeck dijo:
			
		

> Yo recomiendo como antivirus kaspersky o mcAfee tambien es solo mi opinion.... cual es mejor y cual peor... no se....


 
Pues cual será mejor, buen titulo para tema y que permita votación de una lista de antivirus.

Creo que ya hice funcionar el notificador, sólo que me lo ha prohibido el bloqueador de pop-ups. Ya permití que los pop-ups de forosdeelectronica entren.

menudo problema lo de los mensajes privados..

Click..


----------



## lubeck (Nov 18, 2009)

> Pues cual será mejor, buen titulo para tema y que permita votación de una lista de antivirus.


Pienso igual... a lo mejor estoy utilizando el inadecuado....
Hago mi peticion formal a los administradores....
o ya estara y no lo hemos visto?
y ya que ando haciendo peticiones se podria desbloquear el primer post para colocar ahi la ultima version que saquemos?....
Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 19, 2009)

Por el momento solo se pueden editar mensajes con menos de 24 horas de creación. A medida que avancemos, el moderador de esta sección, o yo, agregaremos el programa al primer mensaje de este hilo.

***

Compile el código y le encontré un problema, el componente POP3 que usas no soporta autenticación SSL, con eso descartamos conexiones a cuentas de gmail.

http://www.ostrosoft.com/  ofrece un componente actualizado que soporta autenticación, solo que tendrías que actualizar el código, podría ser a visual basic 2005, que tiene una versión gratuita (express). Trate de hacerlo pero me arrojo errores, y dada mi total inexperiencia con ese leguaje, me quede ahí.

Te dejo la inquietud.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 19, 2009)

> http://www.ostrosoft.com/  ofrece un componente actualizado que soporta autenticación,


si estoy en lo correcto te refieres a este verdad...
http://www.ostrosoft.com/pop3_component.asp
Voy a tratar de hacer la migracion del codigo a vb.net que me parece es la misma plataforma que vb 2005 y checarlo...
Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 20, 2009)

Subo la migracion del codigo vb6 a vbnet 2003.

incluye actualizacion del pop3 con autenticación SSL, supuestamente...

Falta depurar un detalle... al minimizarlo no esconde la pantalla correctamente, si se minimiza automaticamente si funciona pero si uno forza el minimizado no lo hace bien 

Alguna idea....

Saludos....

p.d. con un poco mas de tiempo lo hago en C... que ahi me cuesta un poquito mas de trabajo que no lo domino mucho...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 21, 2009)

Gracias lubeck, lo compile en VB 2005 Express con algunas advertencias, aunque todavia no logro la conexión con gmail. En cuanto pueda lo analizo con detenimiento.

Saludos.


----------



## puck (Nov 24, 2009)

Lo baje ya que soy nuevo, está bueno el programa, gracias


----------



## lubeck (Nov 24, 2009)

Saludos puck
Gracias por tu comentario....

Aprovecho para subir la *version 2.0* que incluye el codigo fuente en vb6.0
y creo para mi definitiva a menos que me hagan ver algun otro error que yo pueda correjir.... al parecer ya funciona sin errores.
*
No olviden desinstalar la version anterior antes de instalar la v2.0.*
Hago tambien la aclaracion que* sin el servicio pop3* no se recibiran mensajes *solo funcionarian los accesos directos a las paginas de foros de electronica.*

En cuanto s lo de los virus, estoy un 99.99% de que esta limpio...

Una vez mas Agradezco tambien a Andres y a los moderadores por este espacio tan profesional que nos brindan...

 Digo que para mi es definitiva puesto que mis limites en cuanto a programacion llegan :hasta ahi.... 
estuve tratando de hacerlo en la version VB2003 mucho mas chic o lindo, pero presenta muchas incosistencias, lo trate de pasar a C y la verdad ya no meacuerdo de muchos comandos y batallo mucho, sabran entenderme, hace mucho que deje eso de la programacion.... es decir ahora veo pascal y en lugar de ponerme a programar me pongo a llorar por la nostalgia de cuando me metia a escondidas a las escuelas que tenian centros de computo pues solo ahi, uno tenia acceso a una computadora... ¿quien se acordara como era aquello?... ademas ya como que me empieza a dar alz heimer....
En verdad si alguien con mas conocimiento y ademas fresco pudiera mejorarlo sientase en total libertad de hacerlo y ademas les estaria totalmente agradecido....
Su amigo Lubeck
p.d. si se pudiera colocar esta version en el primer post estaria agradecido... a ver si no la regue en algo... pero creo que no...
*Edito*: le actualize la libreria pop para vb6.0 que se supone funciona con ssl


----------



## Marigel (Nov 24, 2009)

acabo de descargar la ultima version pero no me muestra los temas... hay algun error?
Saludos...


----------



## lubeck (Nov 24, 2009)

perdon marigel , lo que pasa es que la acabo de subir e hice la actualizacion de una libreria, pero si la vuelves a desinstalar y descargarla otra vez e instalarla ya no vas a tener problemas.... 
saludos...


----------



## Marigel (Nov 24, 2009)

ok... no te preocupes... voy de nuevo...


----------

